# Chat Room closure notice



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2003)

Due to a combination of cash flow problems, and concerns over server resource use, we've been forced to shut down the chat room.  We hope that in doing so, we will be able to function within our affordable capacity.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Full details on the cash flow/ server issues are here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=10868


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 15, 2003)

Sorry we had to cut back, but you certainly warned us how tight things were and how many resources we are using on your "business" server.  We just need to start taking donations for a new server for MartialTalk.

I will kick in (like a NPR pledge) $10 to start the ball rolling, and I don't even use the chat room.  

How about it members?  Contributions for a new dedicated server since the magazine subscriptions are not enough?

I challenge all the Kenpo people out there to match my pledge?

-Michael


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Sorry we had to cut back, but you certainly warned us how tight things were and how many resources we are using on your "business" server.  We just need to start taking donations for a new server for MartialTalk.
> 
> I will kick in (like a NPR pledge) $10 to start the ball rolling, and I don't even use the chat room.
> ...



I rarely used the chat room but I'm willing to match your 10 bolas Michael. Is there an address were we can send our contribution?
Also, I challenge the *TAEKWONDO* practitioners on this fine board to open up your wallets and toss in a few bucks to keep the MA discussions alive... :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 15, 2003)

> *Is there an address were we can send our contribution?*



Is PayPal an option?  If not, then an address would be helpful as I will need that to send in my contribution.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 15, 2003)

Everyone has a couple of options:



> *E-Zine subscriptions are only $12.*
> You can get a dual subscription to both MT Magazine and The Martialist for $20
> 
> Advertisements on the schools directory start at $20/year,
> ...




For $2.00 more you get the magazine, but I want to just plain DONATE, so I am putting cash in the mail, not even a check.  Let's get out of this hole and upgrade to the best.

-Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2003)

I just setup a PayPal account...soon as I verify that everythigns setup right, I'll put it up.

1 thing: Please, do-NOT send cash in the mail.  Money orders are under a buck at Walmart, and many supermarkets.  Many banks also have them dirt cheap.  If the mail gets lost or damaged, your gift may not end up where you prefer. (I get at least 1 damaged item a month in.)   Cover your butt.  With a check or MO you have some security in case something goes wrong.

Thank you again.

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 16, 2003)

I will PayPal if you have it set up.  Will it take the subscriptions also?  Hopefully you are passing on the fee for the transaction to us?  I am willing to pay $13 for a subscription, or $11 for my $10 donation.  Heck, the cost of the stamp and the money order may have been more expensive, and certainly less convenient.

(A voice whispers *"Don't turn down the cash Bob."*  Take it any way you can get it if it is a donation.  Checks or money orders for the magazine to ensure you have a record in case something is lost.  That way MartialTalk can follow up with your subscriptions.)

-Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2003)

I'll be adding a PayPal payment option to everything ASAP. (Including the webhosting) 

I'll have to take a look at the fees and see.  I've been eating the credit card processing fees so far. (75cents $US per magazine subscription)

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2003)

Ok, I was just informed of an error on the e-zines subscription sign up form.  If you've tried subscribing in the last few days and gotten a "page not found" error, please try again.  It should be working correctly now. If you got that, the subscription did not go through.

I apologize for the inconvenience.

:asian:


----------



## pknox (Nov 17, 2003)

BTW, if anyone is wondering whether it is worth it to donate a little bit more and get the magazine, definitely do so, if at all possible.  It is absolutely worth it, as it really is quite good.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 18, 2003)

Kaith,

Is PayPal up and running yet?  I am still donating, but was going to do it via PayPa.  If not I will put a check in the mail ... (or cash, just to be stubborn, after all, if I lose it, it is only equivalent to a couple of lunches ... or maybe a lunch and a half if I am hungry.)

-Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2003)

I'll hopefully have a donations page up by tonite.  Everything looks to be ready.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 18, 2003)

Hopefully if you can donate lunch money for one day ... do!  We need it to keep glowing and growing.  

Thanks Bob,
-Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2003)

PayPal Links:

Donation Page: http://martialtalk.com/donate.htm

Magazine Subscription page: http://martialtalk.com/magazine/paypal.htm

Please be certain to include your MT username.

Thank you!

:asian:


----------



## J-kid (Nov 19, 2003)

I liked the chat roo...


----------

